# Hey all 🙂



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

I’m Mau, and these are my two lovely furbabies, Cheese Chips and Jumanji. Chips is a retired stud, and a show neuter, and Jum is his lovely daughter who rules our household with an iron paw 🙂









Jum is on the left, a cream solid, with Chips, a red solid, on the right 🙂


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! What beautiful cats!


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Thank you! 🥰


----------

